# Leandrinho Barbosa



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

You guys got a great player, he is a very talented young man. He will have time to learn english, improve his release and adjust to the NBA style. The Suns now have their backup PG. I just want to know how much playing time will he have playing behind Marbury? 

If you want to see what Colangelo thinks about Leandrinho, here is the link: http://www.nba.com/suns/news/draft03_colangelo_030626.html 

Barbosa interview after the trade: http://www.nba.com/suns/news/draft03_barbosa_030626.html 

After reading Colangelo's interview, it seems to me that his injury hurt his draft status a lot. I'm happy for him, he worked a lot to accomplish his dream.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

ESPN Page2 quote about Leandrinho:

_3rd Annual NBA Draft Fashion Review

The uninvited
One unexpected thrill of the evening was the European invasion, uninvited all, crashing the Garden party like they belonged. They may be overrated, they may not play in the NBA for years, they may have unpronounceable names, but they sure know how to wear a suit (see 2001 draft "Best Dressed" title winner Tony Parker).

Best of the bunch: Barbosa (all Brazilian flair, with the classic navy suit/blue shirt/blue tie combo)._

http://espn.go.com/page2/s/shanoff/030627.html


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Barbosa's PT pretty much is based on Marbury's new contract

If Marbury is signed to a 4+ year extension, the situation for Barbosa will be SLOW! He would go overseas for 2 seasons (Not going to Brazil, but to Europe), plays backup the third and fourth. In Barbosa's 4th year, Marbury will be a 10 year vet, Barbosa will be developed and will be 25 years old. In the 5th season, Barbosa will be fully developed and ready to take over the league. Im gonna make a little prediction here and say that by 2007 he's a contender for the All Star team.

If Marbury is signed to a 4 or below year extension, then Barbosa would most likely go overseas for 1 season, and in the second season he plays backup until the third season, where he'll split time with Marbury as the starter.

I, as a Barbosa fan and Marbury fan, hopes that the first situation happens. I can wait for Barbosa to become great, also Marbury is in his prime, he's only 26. It seems unthinkable that Phoenix wouldnt sign him to a 4+ year extension.

I may be wrong with my predictions, correct me if i am.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> 
> may be wrong with my predictions, correct me if i am.



isn`t Barbosa.

is:
Leandrinho 
10 

and he was training jumps today.

i don`t think he is overseas.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

great addition to a falling ship I might add.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

He won't stay overseas. The Phoenix coach need a backup PG right now. In last season Marbury didn't have any rest, so I really don't see Leandrinho out of the NBA this season.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Barbosa is NOT ready to play NBA ball, he is NOT skilled enough. The Suns drafted him as a project. Im not going by my own opinions here, I'm going from quotes from coaches during NBA Draft workouts.

If you want the quotes, I'll be posting them once I get them together.

Im no scrub poster, I have backing to my posts.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> 
> Im no scrub poster, I have backing to my posts.


I understand your opinion. good post.

My opinion, is because an interview, he say: i practiced Saturday and my number is 10, and my identification will be leandrinho.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Barbosa will be in Phoenix*

Barbosa will be in Phoenix, and problably in the active roster.
In the Phoenix official home page there is an interview with Colangelo (GM, owner) saying that.

He said he will be a "highlight" summer league star.

I think he will play few minutes (between 10-15) next year, but not because Marbury (Who will play problably 35 minutes) but because Hardway when health can play in the back court with Joe Johnson.

The Phoenix future backcourt (next 5-8 years) will be problably Marbury and Johnson with Barbosa coming from the bench, each one will be playing around 30 minutes a games. In 2004/2005 I expect this rotation to start.

Pizzoni

Ps. Barbosa will surprise regular NBA fans like Nene did last year. Not to forget Nene was the last rookie to start in the Nuggets team last season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Barbosa will be in Phoenix*



> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> Barbosa will be in Phoenix, and problably in the active roster.
> In the Phoenix official home page there is an interview with Colangelo (GM, owner) saying that.
> 
> ...


He will definitely be playing in the NBA next year. If anything just to learn the language better and because he gives Marbury a capable back-up and that is for sure. He is way better than Randy Brown. Suns surprise team of the playoffs next year.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

His jersey will be #10 (in soccer this number is usually given to the best player) and he will have Leandrinho on his back not Barbosa.

Here is agood article when you see he will be able to contribute playing th point or even some SG. 

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/cheapseats/gambo/0630rant.html


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> Barbosa is NOT ready to play NBA ball, he is NOT skilled enough. The Suns drafted him as a project. Im not going by my own opinions here, I'm going from quotes from coaches during NBA Draft workouts.
> 
> If you want the quotes, I'll be posting them once I get them together.
> ...


I have to desagree. He is the most ready non-american player drafted.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> Barbosa is NOT ready to play NBA ball, he is NOT skilled enough. The Suns drafted him as a project. Im not going by my own opinions here, I'm going from quotes from coaches during NBA Draft workouts.
> 
> If you want the quotes, I'll be posting them once I get them together.
> ...


Well, why don't you post the quotes..

p/s Its not that I don't like your opinion or whatever, its that I wanna read what coaches think about Leandrinho.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you post the quotes..
> ...


I concur, SKLB54, let's see what you've got. I'd like to know what the coaching staff thinks about it.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I think he will stay here for a season because we need a back up pg,m and he is all we got, and the best way to develop a young guy is to play him a few minutes a game in the NBA, and i will trust hte suns in how the develop him.


----------

